# Where to buy a NICE whippet coat?



## ladybones (12 October 2009)

As the title really! I cant for the life of me find a nice quality coat for Badger  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 he is getting terribly chilly and is finding it rather upsetting having to wear a JR's jacket!

''it's a little short mummy''







Thanks in advance xx


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (12 October 2009)

Florimell (not whippet, but same shape - IG) has a beautiful Eskadron coat, it's not made specifically for greyhounds but still seems to fit her really well.


----------



## MurphysMinder (12 October 2009)

What about here?

http://www.jansgifts.co.uk/list.php?type_id=112


----------



## abbie29 (12 October 2009)

We got our whippet a lovely waterproof, warm coat from Dogs and co. Is designed for whippets so is cut nicely and keeps him toasty warm.  Has leg straps like a new zealand rug so it doesn't blow up in the wind!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (12 October 2009)

I've always had Blizzard coats for mine - they are lovely and snuggly  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  You can get them online at www.grwe.com, very good delivery and service  
	
	
		
		
	


	













Gratuitous pic as usual:







These are greyhounds, but they do special whippet ones too


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (12 October 2009)

Oh my, I've just fallen madly in love with a dog on that website Splotchy


----------



## haycroft (12 October 2009)

There are lots of sites on the net to buy whippets coats...just google whippet coats and you'l find them
i got my first coat from weathertogs and i still got it and fits great 
venture coats are fab aswell..they do a witney wool coat which is nice and cosy
lots on ebay


----------



## FestiveSpirit (12 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh my, I've just fallen madly in love with a dog on that website Splotchy  
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Which one FB?  I have stopped looking most of the time, I really cannot have a third one just yet....


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (12 October 2009)

Spider (tenth down or so) Just look at his eyes!!

I'm in love


----------



## FestiveSpirit (12 October 2009)

have a look on http://thehoundlounge.proboards.com/inde...213&amp;page=31

they talk all about how gorgeous Spider is  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  He was castrated today so will be available for re-homing soon, get in there quick


----------



## kirstyhen (12 October 2009)

Oh my goodness, I want Luey, Paddy, Billy and Ralphy!!!


----------



## FestiveSpirit (12 October 2009)

They have a lot of black ones in at the moment dont they - apparently they are notoriously bad to rehome, no idea why  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Go on everyone, adopt a greyhound today


----------



## kirstyhen (12 October 2009)

Otto needs no help in pretending to be a sighthound!!


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (12 October 2009)

Uhm, that's strange - I thought I had replied?

Anyway, I can't access that forum as it says registered users only... is Spider really that popular?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'd LOVE to adopt one, but have a feeling no rescue will ever even consider a home overseas...


----------



## FestiveSpirit (12 October 2009)

Oh sorry FB, I didnt realise that about the forum link - there is a thread on there called 'Down at the Kennels' where they chat about the dogs they currently have in waiting for homes, and Spider has won everyone's hearts I think  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  Volunteers go along to walk them and apparently he is very well behaved on the lead, and everyone loves his little face  
	
	
		
		
	


	





The answer is, of course, for you to move to England (or perhaps back to England?  Sorry, I am not sure if you are English!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and then you could adopt HUNDREDS of greyhounds


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (12 October 2009)

Oops, we've totally hijacked the thread.....wait, let me post some pictures of Florimell in her coat (which obviously comes in lots of sizes, so would be perfect for larger dogs too):


----------



## Blue-bear (12 October 2009)

Ive got an equafleece for my JRT who gets very cold. Its like an all in one so its brilliant. They do lots of differnt styles and also do different widths, ive found them very helpful.


----------



## GinaGem (12 October 2009)

Bes has the blizzard one too which is really nicely cut:







Doesn't do bad in the rain too:


----------



## Spudlet (12 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Uhm, that's strange - I thought I had replied?

Anyway, I can't access that forum as it says registered users only... is Spider really that popular?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'd LOVE to adopt one, but have a feeling no rescue will ever even consider a home overseas... 

[/ QUOTE ]

I don't know if they rehome abroad, but I know for a fact that the Kerry Greyhound Connection rehomes internationally....

http://www.kerrygreyhounds.co.uk/

I want all of them!

Gorgeous pics everyone


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (12 October 2009)

Thanks for this hanandhen - just had a look, there are some gorgeous gorgeous dogs on there too


----------



## Spudlet (12 October 2009)

I'm in love with Archie


----------



## FrodoBeutlin (12 October 2009)

I love Christy (poor Christy...), Sprite and Bob


----------



## Spudlet (12 October 2009)

I would have all of them to be honest - they are all so lovely 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Shame I only live in a titchy house


----------



## ladybones (12 October 2009)

Oh no! now i want a whippet jacket AND A GREYHOUND!!


----------



## BBH (13 October 2009)

Equifleece are brilliant and do greyhound coats. They wash and wash and don't stretch. They are the only thing that gets over my bulldogs head n shoulders and they keep him toasty over the winter.


----------



## FestiveSpirit (13 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
Oh no! now i want a whippet jacket AND A GREYHOUND!! 

[/ QUOTE ]

And quite right too, a greyhound would go beautifully with your gorgeous whippet


----------



## Nightcap (16 November 2012)

Have a look at Friday Fox 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 They do both Witney wool and waterproof wax cotton coats for whippets


----------



## Montmorency (16 November 2012)

The equafleece ones are good and we've got Outhwaite coats to waterproof the whips- they fit mine very well.


----------



## haycroft (16 November 2012)

The best costs are venture coats Unfortually there's no website but sue ward who makes them go to many whippet shows including cruft ,they are deep in the thigh and will last fir years ,they even make Witney style ones ,,pm me if u need their number

Also wearhertogs are great cross surcingle 
Collar r us ,,do coats n collars for sight hounds
A lot of per stores  don't do whippet style costs ,,they gotta b curve backed 
Also if y go on to any if the whippet forum etc slot of ppl make them but not as a business ,some to wraps which go under the chest area if a whippet is thin coated 
Good luck 
Or the greyhound store !


----------



## haycroft (16 November 2012)

Sorry about missing letters ,typing off phone


----------



## Suelin (16 November 2012)

"Togs for Dogs"  excellent fit quality and value IMO.


----------



## UnaB (16 November 2012)

My basenjis (and chihuahuas!) love their "Alpaca Pooch" coats, made from Alpaca wool of course.  They look lovely on a whippet 

Here's Maya and Evie modelling theirs


----------



## TarrSteps (17 November 2012)

I'm another Equafleece fan. Stan spends most of the winter in one.


----------



## planete (17 November 2012)

Just got a Friday Fox waxed cotton one for the lurchers.  There is room for adjustment at chest and waist and looks very stylish.  Also very warm.  I popped it on Dylan to go to the horses early morning a few days ago and had to take it off when he started panting.  That is the dog who will ask to come into my bed in the middle of the night if I have not put his pyjamas on!


----------

